# SD Card doesn't work in a different phone



## jlauzon (Aug 25, 2011)

I have 2 MotoDroid 1s; One had water damaged battery. The other just fried itself today, and I switched back to the one with the water damage, but replaced the battery. Now, I plugged my SD card from my fried one into the one I am using, but the SD Card is not being read. the 16GB card I used in the waterlogged one is readable by the waterlogged one, but the 2GB card I used in the one that just stopped working cannot be read by the one I am using now. 

Do these phones encrypt cards so they cannot be read by any other phone, or is this just a problem with my phone? Can it be fixed?

EDIT: I just want the files, so could I use one of those MicroSd-to-SD adapters? or would the card still be unusable by the computer?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Not sure if this is the case with the motodroid but I know some phones such as the HD7 store system files on the SD card. remove it/swap it and the phone will not work....

Even if this is your case you should be able to connect the memory card to the computer user an adapter and get the files you need.

You could then transfer them to the old SD card if desired.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I have switched micro-SD cards from a Motorola Droid 1 and an LG Ally before - so I would assume that it's possible to switch them between two Droid 1's.

I would definitely get an adapter and hope your computer can read the card fine. It's possible the card is failing.


----------

